# UFC 140 Jones Vs. Machida



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

From Dana White's twitter page:

Alright Toronto!!! Dec 10th UFC 140 tix go on sale next weekend and ur main event is Bones Jones vs Machida!!!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

*UFC 140 Jon Jones vs Machida*



> The main event for UFC 140 is set, with Jon Jones set to defend his light heavyweight title against former champion Lyoto Machida.
> 
> UFC President Dana White announced on Twitter that Jones vs. Machida will be the main event for the card, which takes place on Dec. 10 in Toronto.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/06/ufc-140-jon-jones-vs-lyoto-machida/

Really wanted to see Rashad fight him next but Machida's style should be a great test for Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, just wow. Rashad is left out again.

I've always thought Machida is going to give some troubles to Jones but after seeing them both against Rampage, i'm thinkig meh.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Omg Yes =]


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is laughable, what has Machida done to earn a shot? They just want Jones at 140 no matter what it takes, the winner of Rua vs Hendo is a much more deserving challenger and they'll be ready to fight in Jan/Feb.

Can't believe Machida has got away with this.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SM33 said:


> This is laughable, what has Machida done to earn a shot? They just want Jones at 140 no matter what it takes, the winner of Rua vs Hendo is a much more deserving challenger and they'll be ready to fight in Jan/Feb.
> 
> Can't believe Machida has got away with this.


I guarantee Evans vs Bones will happen eventually so why not enjoy this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree. In no way does Lyoto Machida deserve this fight, but I guess when you're entirely out of options, you do what you have to do. Evans has been treated like a punk throughout this entire ordeal, that much is certain.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

SM33 said:


> This is laughable, what has Machida done to earn a shot? They just want Jones at 140 no matter what it takes, the winner of Rua vs Hendo is a much more deserving challenger and they'll be ready to fight in Jan/Feb.
> 
> Can't believe Machida has got away with this.


Not sure how Machida got away with anything. The fight was offered, he took it. If there is blame to be laid it would be on Dana. I am fine with the fight as I feel that Machida is more of a threat than Rashad. I also don't feel that Rua deserves another shot if he happens to beat Hendo, considering how badly he was dominated by Jones. Should be an interesting fight. I'll be pulling for Machida, but I think it may be a bridge too far.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Can't believe Machida has got away with this.


Don't blame Machida or Jones, blame Rashad he's the one who pulled out because he didn't want to fight injured. I don't mean to cold or anything but it seems to me that Evan's has no heart. I believe every other fighter in the UFC fights injured but him, he has to be 100% or else he takes his ball and goes home.

I wouldn't be shocked if he didn't make Dana pull Phil Davis off the Phili card so he could have the easy Tito Ortiz fight.

This is SEVEN fights that have been delayed, cancelled, or changed and the one man who has these fights in common is Rashad.

Evan's is a cherry picker, he has his title shot so he's going to make Jones defend against Jackson and Machida.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Rashad really needs to stop passing on fights because it seems like everytime he does Dana gives him a big FU


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess the bench time paid off.

Good fight!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I would be absolutely livid if I were Rashad. Dana continues to screw him out of his title shot time and time again. 

From the reports Rashad could have easily fought a couple events after UFC 140. There is no reason to push him out of the title fight and replace him with 1-2 Machida...

Probably why Rashad still wanted to take this fight in December even though it would have only given him around 4 weeks to train. Knew he was going to get screwed out of the shot if he didn't take it...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The landscape is definitely weird right now. What does Evans do, fight the winner of Shogun-Hendo? What does Hendo do, should he win? Does he go to 185 after a certain Spider? 

Tune in next week to see the all new episode of MMA World.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I also don't feel that Rua deserves another shot if he happens to beat Hendo, considering how badly he was dominated by Jones. Should be an interesting fight. I'll be pulling for Machida, but I think it may be a bridge too far.


He definitely doesn't deserve it, but I can't complain. Shogun should fight Evans


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What? 2 losses and a win over Randy Couture gets him a title shot? Sure, he stands a slightly above average chance of defeating Jones, but he doesn't deserve the shot just yet. 

Rashad will probably be ready for Jones by UFC 141~142. Why must Jones be on UFC 140? If Jones gets hurt in the Machida fight, who knows when will the Rashad-Jones fight ever take place.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I love this. Really gives UFC 140 the big main event it needed. So many really good cards coming up for the UFC starting with UFC 136. Really solid top to bottom card on Saturday. 137 has probably got the sickest co-main and main event fights in a long, long time, and UFC 138 is the only garbo card but it's free so who cares? Then we get a decent top-bottom 139 card with a pretty sick action fight at the co and main events. Obv 140 is pretty stacked with McDonald-Ebersole, Nog vs Tito, Nog vs Mir and now this fantastic ME to cap it off...and UFC 141 could be filled but nothing but Bob Sapp vs Bobby Lashley and I'd still nearly wet my pants in anticipation for freaking Overeem vs Lesnar.

Also throw in the debut on FOX in between for FREE..with Cain-JDS which is the most interesting HW match since Fedor-Nog 1 for my money.


Now if only Gil Melendez would get a fight soon....would be sick if he bolstered the 139 card but that's not gonna happen.


As for this one in particular, I think it's the best fight they can make at LHW. Lyoto deserved no less than a draw against Rampage IMO, and a fight with Jones just seems appropriate based on their standings within the division.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

What happened to Rashad, is he hurt?

Also, Machidas style will not work against Jones massive reach.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SM33 said:


> This is laughable, what has Machida done to earn a shot? They just want Jones at 140 no matter what it takes, the winner of Rua vs Hendo is a much more deserving challenger and they'll be ready to fight in Jan/Feb.
> 
> Can't believe Machida has got away with this.


How is it Machida's fault? Rashad's the one ducking Jones and he'll duck Machida if he wins because he doesn't want to be turned in another internet meme.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What I meant was, Machida has not been in Dana's good books lately, then he get's thrown a title shot. Machida has done nothing bad, he's just been very lucky.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How is it Machida's fault? Rashad's the one ducking Jones and he'll duck Machida if he wins because he doesn't want to be turned in another internet meme.


Kind of like how Jones ducked Rashad with a broken pinkie? 

Evans wanted to take this fight, and the doctors advised against it. There's a difference between ducking another fighter and adhering to a medical expert's warnings. On top of that, Rashad verbally agreed to fight Lyoto Machida, who declined the offer unless he be given 'Anderson Silva money'. So I highly doubt Rashad is out to duck either fighter. Stop pulling comments out of your ass and use that noggin once in a while.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well first he declined to fight Machida and went on a hiatus over it.

You also had Rampage fighting out of shape.

Thiago having back issues, and sitting out for a year after his fight.

A three week "rehab" for his knee so he couldn't face Shogun

Phil Davis being pulled from his fight to rehab his knee

But have Machida ask for "to much money" to fight Evans

So a guy with one win since 2006 suddenly becomes a title eliminator fight.

Jones has an injury for a fight 4 months away, but Rashad needs 6 months for his thumb. I guess he has to worry about his elite level striking.

I mean come on this is way to much crap surrounding one fighter to blame everyone else but him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Kind of like how Jones ducked Rashad with a broken pinkie?
> 
> Evans wanted to take this fight, and the doctors advised against it. There's a difference between ducking another fighter and adhering to a medical expert's warnings. On top of that, Rashad verbally agreed to fight Lyoto Machida, who declined the offer unless he be given 'Anderson Silva money'. So I highly doubt Rashad is out to duck either fighter. Stop pulling comments out of your ass and use that noggin once in a while.


Zuffa has the MRI's, Jones didn't duck anyone.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Well first he declined to fight Machida and went on a hiatus over it.
> 
> You also had Rampage fighting out of shape.
> 
> ...


Apologies, but I honestly do not know what this post is attempting to say. We're blaming Evans for the health issues of Silva, Davis, and Rampage...? Not being an arse. I just genuinely don't know what you're getting at there.

I put blame on Evans. I knocked him repeatedly for sitting out and waiting on his title shot when he should have been staying active for a year. And that came back and bit him in the ass in a big way. That said, he should rightfully be next in line, and if all that meant was Dana holding off on this fight until 141 as opposed to 140, then I'd be ticked were I Evans. 

My other point is that talk of ducking is ridiculous. I won't disagree with you that Evans is a picky SOB, but in regards to his health, and not who he fights. I believe Rashad would fight anyone the UFC put in front of him... just so long as he was 100%. And that may well prove to be his downfall, if it hasn't already. But coming right out and saying that Evans is ducking anyone is fukcing mental. Evans wanted Machida. And you can literally tell he wants Jones. He may not want to fight either at less than 100% or on four weeks training, but can you blame him for that? Look at what Jones does to elite level fighters, let alone injured ones who come in undertrained. 

It's a mess. One big, annoying mess. But even more annoying is having the nerve as some internet jockey to waltz in here and claim _______ is ducking ______. I'm more suspicious of Jones pulling out of one fight one week, and signing on for another one week later. If I were to label anything as 'ducking', it would be that.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

While I do agree that Lyoto does not deserve the title shot yet, the fight for Jones is one of the few interesting ones left. 

Also, don't count out the Steven Segal presence. This could be the secret weapon to beating JBJ!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I have no problem with Rashad refusing to fight if he isn't healthy. Too many fighters get stuck with this "can't ever refuse a fight" mentality. Giving Machida the title shot instead though, I do have a problem with. One win against the giftiest of gift match ups in his last 3 fights gets a title shot? Ridiculous, I'd much rather have Jones wait an extra month or two for Evans.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Zuffa has the MRI's, Jones didn't duck anyone.


And I'm certain Zuffa also has a copy of Rashad's medical records, so what's your point? Because I've seen you use the above line four or five times now without any real meaning behind it. What of the fact that Jones turned down a fight with Rashad due to injury, but took a fight with Rampage once Rashad had been signed to fight someone else? Not suspicious... not suspicious at all.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> While I do agree that Lyoto does not deserve the title shot yet, the fight for Jones is one of the few interesting ones left.
> 
> Also, don't count out the Steven Segal presence. This could be the secret weapon to beating JBJ!


Forgot about this one. How is the master Seagal going to handle this situation since Machida is his _son_ and Jones his _friend_.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well lets see, Machida is a Legit top 5 LHW, youd be a fool to think otherwise. Evans is out injured, Shogun is booked with Hendo, Page was just dissected. So you have Machida and Phil Davis left out of opponents who should be allowed to enter the cage with Mr Bones and Mr Wonderful would get killed IMO. So Machida is the logical choice to feed a young hungry champ who can actually fight 4 times a year.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why do people feel like you have to "earn" a title shot? Everybody on these forums has been saying that "Machida is the one guy whose style could defeat Jones" and now that he has his shot everybody is complaining? 
If Machida doesnt "deserve" the shot then Jones should demolish him and move on to the next challenger. And if Machida wins, then he obviously "deserved" the shot. 
And what's with all the crying on Rashad's behalf? He'll get the next shot after Machida, what's the big deal? He's injured right now, so in the meantime Jones will take care of Machida and then once Rashad is healthy they will fight each other.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Why do people feel like you have to "earn" a title shot? Everybody on these forums has been saying that "Machida is the one guy whose style could defeat Jones" and now that he has his shot everybody is complaining?
> If Machida doesnt "deserve" the shot then Jones should demolish him and move on to the next challenger. And if Machida wins, then he obviously "deserved" the shot.
> And what's with all the crying on Rashad's behalf? He'll get the next shot after Machida, what's the big deal? He's injured right now, so in the meantime Jones will take care of Machida and then once Rashad is healthy they will fight each other.


Funny enough I think you expressed my thoughts better than I could.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like this matchup, I like it alot 

Machida may not be the most deserving LHW out there, Rashad is, but he's injured and I'm tired of divisions being held up by injuries...

So thank you Dana  You've saved the day once again


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Apologies, but I honestly do not know what this post is attempting to say. We're blaming Evans for the health issues of *Silva, Davis, and Rampage...?* Not being an arse. I just genuinely don't know what you're getting at there.


Guys fight injured, Cruz fought injured, Maynard was going to fight hurt, and the people who Rashad were going to fight injured. As most fighters will tell you, you are never 100% healthy. Now you are going to tell me he needs 6 months to heal from a thumb "injury". I'm sorry but this stinks to high heaven.



Canadian Psycho said:


> I put blame on Evans. I knocked him repeatedly for sitting out and waiting on his title shot when he should have been staying active for a year. And that came back and bit him in the ass in a big way. That said, he should rightfully be next in line, and if all that meant was Dana holding off on this fight until 141 as opposed to 140, then I'd be ticked were I Evans.


He would have his title, but an interim title was beneath him. And why is this only Evan's problem, we've never seen a guy do this. When Okami got injured he lost his spot, he had to basically work his way up from the bottom to face Silva. Evan's got to fight Tito Ortiz, and now he's the second best in the world.



Canadian Psycho said:


> My other point is that talk of ducking is ridiculous. I won't disagree with you that Evans is a picky SOB, but in regards to his health, and not who he fights. I believe Rashad would fight anyone the UFC put in front of him... just so long as he was 100%. And that may well prove to be his downfall, if it hasn't already. But coming right out and saying that Evans is ducking anyone is fukcing mental. Evans wanted Machida. And you can literally tell he wants Jones. He may not want to fight either at less than 100% or on four weeks training, but can you blame him for that? Look at what Jones does to elite level fighters, let alone injured ones who come in undertrained.


He's not picky on who he fights...really. We're talking about the "HW" champion of the Ultimate Fighter who's the smaller than most "MW's". We're talking about a guy who somehow managed to have his training partner fight not one (Jackson) not two (Silva) not three (Griffin) but four (Bonnar) other fighters. And now that his training partner is no longer in the UFC suddenly he needs all this surgery.




Canadian Psycho said:


> It's a mess. One big, annoying mess. But even more annoying is having the nerve as some internet jockey to waltz in here and claim _______ is ducking ______. I'm more suspicious of Jones pulling out of one fight one week, and signing on for another one week later. If I were to label anything as 'ducking', it would be that.


You know why I'm not suspicious about Jones, because he's fighting three times in one year and not one time a year. Because he didn't finish Ruas in the first round he beat him for three rounds till he made him tap to strikes.

You want to talk about respecting fighters, why don't you respect the guys who go out and fight three times a year. Guy's who fight injured. Guy's who don't get sweethearts deals because they were on a reality show and don't have million dollar training camps.

But you know what I'll give you a break you just give me a number of how many fights Rashad can pull out of and avoid before I can criticism him. 

Just give me a number so when I can stop being an "internet jockey" and start being someone with a little common sense.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Please GOD I do not want to see Rashad come into the cage again after a Jon Jones win. It is going to get real old. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the winner of Rua and Hendo fought Rashad. I dislike the guy but man can he please get a chance to go in there and take his ass whoppin from Jones...damn some guys can't catch a break lol.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Why do people feel like you have to "earn" a title shot? Everybody on these forums has been saying that "Machida is the one guy whose style could defeat Jones" and now that he has his shot everybody is complaining?
> If Machida doesnt "deserve" the shot then Jones should demolish him and move on to the next challenger. And if Machida wins, then he obviously "deserved" the shot.
> And what's with all the crying on Rashad's behalf? He'll get the next shot after Machida, what's the big deal? He's injured right now, so in the meantime Jones will take care of Machida and then once Rashad is healthy they will fight each other.


You don't simply show up to the SuperBowl. You earn your way there. You don't face one team en route to the Stanley Cup. You face the best of the best, so as to prove you're the best. Being the number one contender, or a contender for any championship is meant to suggest you've climbed a very long, and very hard ladder. You'd think that the fight game, more than anything, would reflect this. 

Unfortunately, when you take someone who's won a single fight in his last three, against a retiring fighter no less, and you offer him a title shot, it cheapens that belt. It makes it look as though you're simply trying to keep the champion busy, ala Dan Hardy vs. GSP. I suppose that's just not my vision of how things ought to be, but to each his own. Luckily, Lyoto Machida is world class enough for this to still be considered a very interesting fight regardless of how it came about. I just feel they could have held off until 141 for Jones vs. Evans. 

That said, a big ME was needed for Toronto, and we have it. Time to move forward and enjoy the fireworks and possibilities. Rashad will get his shot eventually. What I tire of is this talk of fighters ducking one another, especially when said talk is absolutely baseless.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the fact that Rashad left Jackson's MMA thanks to the whole fighting friends thing and they still haven't fought.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I love the fact that Rashad left Jackson's MMA thanks to the whole fighting friends thing and they still haven't fought.


By the time they fight it will have been so long, do you think Jackson decides to train Jones or still sit it out against Evans?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> By the time they fight it will have been so long, do you think Jackson decides to train Jones or still sit it out against Evans?


Never thought about that, i'm sure he wouldn't corner him though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And I'm certain Zuffa also has a copy of Rashad's medical records, so what's your point? Because I've seen you use the above line four or five times now without any real meaning behind it. What of the fact that Jones turned down a fight with Rashad due to injury, but took a fight with Rampage once Rashad had been signed to fight someone else? Not suspicious... not suspicious at all.


You can't pick and choose who you fight when you're a Champ, Jones didn't duck anyone moron.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Watch the personal insults TheLyotoLegion.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Definitely more excited for this fight, than for any other at LHW. And with the LHW picture jumbled a little, Machida is really the only option if Jones is willing to fight 4 times in a year (all the power to him for being able to do it). 

I don't necessarily believe Machida DESERVES the shot. The win over Couture was unbelieveable, but going 1-1 since losing the title is a stretch for anyone vying for the title (not named Randy Couture), regardless of whether it was Machida, Shogun, Rampage, Evans, whoever. There'd be similar annoyances from fans if any of them were "gifted" a title shot at 1-1. 

And looking at it stylistically, Machida not only would be Jones toughest test to date, but he's also got the best shot of beating him of any LHW (IMO). He's got great TDD, he's only been taken down twice in his entire (UFC) career, once off a head kick, and once off a knee. He's got ellusive top notch stiking offense and defense, his faints and footwork are among the very best in all of MMA. And while his JJ may be a bit overrated (I've only seen it in detail in MMA againt Ortiz and Rampage), his wrestling and clinch fighting on the level with the best. 

He's the most complete fighter Jones has fought yet. Bader had power and wrestling, but the sub defense of a rubber chicken. Shogun looked like absolute shit. Rampage relies almost exclusively on boxing/counter striking in the clinch, and counter-wrestling. Machida is more dangerous than any of those opponents everywhere (excluding 100% Shogun which would have been a f*cking amazing title fight). 

If the Machida who comes to 140 is the same hungry one who tooled Evans, and fought the most fantastic 5 rounds of LHW action ever against Shogun, or demolished Couture, he'll bring a serious challenge to Jones. If it's the tentative one who looked almost scared against Rampage, it'll be a short (and painful) night for Machida.

*Edit*: Also, I'm reminded of an article in which Machida was asked how he would beat Jones. He replied, to the effect of: "Jones has very long reach and likes to use straight punches. But because his reach is so long his fists take longer to get from point A to B, then back to A. I'd beat him by attacking him between punches, when he's the most vulnerable. BALLS OF STEEL.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Did Bones know something we didnt? Because of that footage of Bones training for Machida eventhough Rashad was his next opponent. Did he know that he was going to fight Machida sooner rather than later?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If Rashad comes into the cage for the third time if Jones' wins, he may as well change his nickname to Jones' shadow.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Like I said Machida has the best chance next to Rashad then Shogun. Buakaw...it was interesting, but my response in an earlier thread was that they believed Rashad and Machida to be the biggest threat in the division. I'm sure of it...

Lately most new replacements have been winning. Rashad is like living ONE bad dream. 

I didn't want to see this matchup til after Rashad fought Jones. But I will put down $50 on Machida.

Damn what a treat...now we don't have to wait til 2012. 

*NOTE* Anderson Silva won't be fighting for the rest of the year so guess who he's going to be training with to prepare for his "BIGGEST BATTLE" up to date. 

This fight makes me salivate like a fat boy over Twinkies...


----------



## maxvb (Oct 5, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Unfortunately, when you take someone who's won a single fight in his last three, against a retiring fighter no less, and you offer him a title shot, it cheapens that belt. It makes it look as though you're simply trying to keep the champion busy, ala Dan Hardy vs. GSP. I suppose that's just not my vision of how things ought to be, but to each his own. Luckily, Lyoto Machida is world class enough for this to still be considered a very interesting fight regardless of how it came about. I just feel they could have held off until 141 for Jones vs. Evans.
> 
> That said, a big ME was needed for Toronto, and we have it. Time to move forward and enjoy the fireworks and possibilities. Rashad will get his shot eventually. What I tire of is this talk of fighters ducking one another, especially when said talk is absolutely baseless.


I agree. I don't think anyone is complaining, I think people are concerned with a fair system being maintained within the sport. There would be a lot of people upset if the nfl gave one team an immediate birth in to the superbowl with out going through play offs for sure. 
This talk about these lhw fighters ducking each other is baseless! MMA is a gruling sport on the body and injuries are frequent, these fighters are here to fight and not piss of Dana specially when it forces him to make a very tough decisions like this. At the end of the day Dana did have very few options and i'm prepared to look past it because THIS FIGHT IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wanted to thank the anonymous red from someone calling me a troll for making this thread. There's a reason why I lurk instead of post here and this is one of them.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This match up is much better than Jones vs Rashad. The only reason people wanted to see them fight is because of the "beef" between them. Which I find BORING!

Machida vs Jones will be interesting. I cant wait to see how it plays out on the feet and how Machida deals with Jones on top of him raining down blows.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Really interesting fight, but i see jones taking this one easily.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

sylaw said:


> Just wanted to thank the anonymous red from someone calling me a troll for making this thread. There's a reason why I lurk instead of post here and this is one of them.


Don't worry about that member, i'm sure you've contributed more with your 2 posts than the anonymous member ever has.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Unfortunately, when you take someone who's won a single fight in his last three, against a retiring fighter no less, and you offer him a title shot, it cheapens that belt. It makes it look as though you're simply trying to keep the champion busy, ala Dan Hardy vs. GSP.


This. If this is going to be a sport then it should always be the best available guy fighting for the belt, not who you think will sell tickets. Why not pull Henderson from the Rua fight and give him a shot? He has a legit win streak going and a belt to boot. That makes wayyyyy more sense to me then shoving Machida in there. Let Machida step in for Hendo to complete the trilogy against Rua, that is another fight fans would like to see anyway.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

sylaw said:


> Just wanted to thank the anonymous red from someone calling me a troll for making this thread. There's a reason why I lurk instead of post here and this is one of them.


Don't let neg reps stop you posting. You'll get more green than red don't worry. And the ones the neg constantly have little rep power anyways.

I absolutely love this fight. I've been wanting to see it since Jones became champ. Does Machida deserve it? Not really, but there have been TONS of UFC title fights where the challenger hasn't been 'worthy' so to speak. At least Lyoto is a former champ coming off of a stunning win.

Hope Jones faces Evans eventually, but this is an excellent replacement fight.


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Definitely more excited for this fight, than for any other at LHW. And with the LHW picture jumbled a little, Machida is really the only option if Jones is willing to fight 4 times in a year (all the power to him for being able to do it).
> 
> I don't necessarily believe Machida DESERVES the shot. The win over Couture was unbelieveable, but going 1-1 since losing the title is a stretch for anyone vying for the title (not named Randy Couture), regardless of whether it was Machida, Shogun, Rampage, Evans, whoever. There'd be similar annoyances from fans if any of them were "gifted" a title shot at 1-1.
> 
> ...


This says it all. 

I wonder what Greg Jackson has in mind for Bones to deal with the elusive Machida.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

It will be the perfect start to the xmas season if this was the case after the fight:


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Rauno and KryOnicle for the kind words. I don't mind the red but from reading posts here, I always thought people liked to red others because they don't agree with their opinions. All I did was post something factual. Nothing more. That and the not leaving a name part. That's kinda lame. 

Sorry about the last 2 posts being off-topic. Let's go back to talking about the big fight. 

Personally, I pick Jones to win this one. Machida's elusive style is probably not going to work as well with someone that has such a huge reach advantage.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

While I want to see Rashad get the belt back I think stylistically this is a more exciting matchup. Bones has looked like the puzzle who can't be solved, but Machida is another fighter who is extremely tricky. For me the question will be can Machida counter Bones' wild strikes with his odd style, and can Bones do something no other fighter has been able to do and that's takedown Machida with ease. I think this is a really intriguing fight. I think Jones has to be the favorite going in but I still think Machida presents some interesting problems.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

samhain said:


> This says it all.
> 
> I wonder what Greg Jackson has in mind for Bones to deal with the elusive Machida.


My guess would be...
Plan A: Make him move with the jab, cut him off al a Shogun, leg kick, in the later rounds, clinch and takedown. 

Plan B: Use the reach of the jab, front kicks, and frog kicks to keep him at bay and look for him to tire, then engage in plan A.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

sylaw said:


> Thank you Rauno and KryOnicle for the kind words. I don't mind the red but from reading posts here, I always thought people liked to red others because they don't agree with their opinions. All I did was post something factual. Nothing more. That and the not leaving a name part. That's kinda lame.
> 
> Sorry about the last 2 posts being off-topic. Let's go back to talking about the big fight.
> 
> Personally, I pick Jones to win this one. Machida's elusive style is probably not going to work as well with someone that has such a huge reach advantage.


Welcome to the non-lurking side of things mate 

Stick around at post in some threads! Breaking news like this is awesome, and don't mind the dude that negged you, you're already fully green


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Welcome to the non-lurking side of things mate
> 
> Stick around at post in some threads! Breaking news like this is awesome, and don't mind the dude that negged you, you're already fully green


I might or might not have anything to do with it. 

I love how they always book fights so quickly for Jones.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I might or might not have anything to do with it.
> 
> I love how they always book fights so quickly for Jones.


Well he is getting old you know


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I might or might not have anything to do with it.
> 
> I love how they always book fights so quickly for Jones.


I would think one of the reasons they book him so fast is he's the LHW champ, and the age of the average UFC fan. It makes it easier for fans to relate to and live vicariously through him. At least that's why I'd want to book him a lot.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> And looking at it stylistically, Machida not only would be Jones toughest test to date, but he's also got the best shot of beating him of any LHW (IMO). He's got great TDD, he's only been taken down twice in his entire (UFC) career, once off a head kick, and once off a knee. He's got ellusive top notch stiking offense and defense, his faints and footwork are among the very best in all of MMA. And while his JJ may be a bit overrated (I've only seen it in detail in MMA againt Ortiz and Rampage), his wrestling and clinch fighting on the level with the best.
> 
> He's the most complete fighter Jones has fought yet. Bader had power and wrestling, but the sub defense of a rubber chicken. Shogun looked like absolute shit. Rampage relies almost exclusively on boxing/counter striking in the clinch, and counter-wrestling. Machida is more dangerous than any of those opponents everywhere (excluding 100% Shogun which would have been a f*cking amazing title fight).
> 
> ...


That's pretty much how I see it. I've said it before, I think Machida has the best chances to beat Jones (I favored him over Rua and Jackson). Every other opponent tried an force vs force approach which doesn't work as Jones probably just IS the strongest athlete in this devision by quite a margin. Machida on the other hand has a completely different approach and may negate Jones' power with his elusiveness.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow

Wasn't expecting this one...
Could a nightmare end in a more happy way than this?
I don't think so!

Not too long ago Soares was saying "I just hope he gets back in the octagon one day", and suddenly this thing happens!

Obviously, i'm taking Machida on this one.

War Lyoto! raise01:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Ugh, I'll be sad no matter how this one turns out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Ugh, I'll be sad no matter how this one turns out.


Same here. I like them both, a lot.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

holy s*** ! this is insane ! i dont consider myself to be in the alliance of "nuthugging"but if i did it would be for MACHIDA!!! cant wait for machida to ko jones


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You just know Bones is going to get injured and Rashad will have to fight the winner of Shogun/Hendo.


----------



## Neratroden (Sep 18, 2011)

I am happy to see this fight even though Machida didn't deserve it I think he has the best chance to beat Jones. I think Jones will win it anyway but it should be a good fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

osmium said:


> You just know Bones is going to get injured and Rashad will have to fight the winner of Shogun/Hendo.


I was just thinking this.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice.

I like this fight a lot, although I really wanted to see Rashad vs. Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> Nice.
> 
> I like this fight a lot, although I really wanted to see Rashad vs. Jones.


It will happen eventually i suppose.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! I don't have to wait as long as I thought to see this fight now. 

Going to be amazing.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Ugh, I'll be sad no matter how this one turns out.


me too since I don't like either fighter.


still, it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> *Edit*: Also, I'm reminded of an article in which Machida was asked how he would beat Jones. He replied, to the effect of: "Jones has very long reach and likes to use straight punches. But because his reach is so long his fists take longer to get from point A to B, then back to A. I'd beat him by attacking him between punches, when he's the most vulnerable. BALLS OF STEEL.


That makes a whole lot of sense. I don't think Machida will have to be as concerned about the KO power of Jones as he did with Rampage. And he fought Rampage right after getting KO'd, which probably was heavy in his mind. With Jones he can get hurt, for sure, but it's more of a point contest in the distance striking. Inside in the clinch, he's very crafty as well at escaping. I highly doubt he'll get bullied up against the cage. 

Really can't wait for this fight.


----------



## mfer (Apr 9, 2008)

regardless what happens in this fight. next year will be amazing when you throw mousasi, mo, fejao,roger into the mix.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this will definitely go into the championship rounds, im thinking a tired jones is gonna get knocked out


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Jon Jones beats machida easily, he will be the goat, and the best p4p fighter right now. I'm a huge anderson silva fan, but if jones makes this fight look like a walk in the park, he is p4p king.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> If Jon Jones beats machida easily, he will be the goat, and the best p4p fighter right now. I'm a huge anderson silva fan, but if jones makes this fight look like a walk in the park, he is p4p king.


I hope that's trolling. The comparisons aren't even close, yet.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

SydneyFC said:


> I hope that's trolling. The comparisons aren't even close, yet.


IF Jones dominates Machida, then how are the comparisons not even close? Jones will clearly be better than Anderson (he already is IMO). Think about it: if Jones dominates Machida then that means he will have had 16 fights in which he dominated EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM. Not only has he not lost, he hasn't even been CHALLENGED. The same cannot be said of Anderson, and beating Machida-Rampage-Shogun-Bader handily all in the same year is much bigger of an accomplishment than what Anderson has done lately.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What Jon Jones does this year will place him in the GOAT discussion. If he runs through Machida he's a top 10 LHW, if he runs through Machida and Evans he's the top LHW of all time.

p4p is more difficult because of Anderson and GSP. We've seen guys have the start of a legendary career, we've had guys go on hot streaks, but Jones has taken this to a whole new level.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> IF Jones dominates Machida, then how are the comparisons not even close? Jones will clearly be better than Anderson (he already is IMO). Think about it: if Jones dominates Machida then that means he will have had 16 fights in which he dominated EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM. Not only has he not lost, he hasn't even been CHALLENGED. The same cannot be said of Anderson, and beating Machida-Rampage-Shogun-Bader handily all in the same year is much bigger of an accomplishment than what Anderson has done lately.


Jones is a little more complete but is not better then Silva by any means, it doesnt matter if he hasnt been challenged or lost, that just means he's less experienced. We've seen how Silva does in deep waters but we havent seen how Jones reacts to being bullyed, (doubt we will for a while.)


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Its not trolling, silva is impressive. But look at the facts: 1. jones is fighting in the harder division
2. Has made shogun,page,everyone else look like a joke...if he does machida then the debate is over
3.his physical gifts are insane
4.there is no blue print to beat him
5.he is only 24 and is getting better and better.

Silva is my favorite fighter, but if jokes walks through machida, he is the best. People say chael,gsp,etc can beat silva on paper. If jones kills machida who can you say on paper can beat him at 205?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wow, just wow. Rashad is left out again.
> 
> I've always thought Machida is going to give some troubles to Jones but after seeing them both against Rampage, i'm thinkig meh.


If Jones can't outstrike Machida, then it will be a long night for him. He's not going to be able to take him down.

And Machica clearly outstruck Rampage, and hurt him much more that Jones did. Machida would have finished Rampage in round 4 IMO, so it' a mistake to write him off.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Its not trolling, silva is impressive. But look at the facts: 1. jones is fighting in the harder division
> 2. Has made shogun,page,everyone else look like a joke...if he does machida then the debate is over
> *3.his physical gifts are insane
> 4.there is no blue print to beat him
> ...


The bolded three have absolutely nothing to do with P4P... Young age just means you have more time to get up there, not that you should already be there...

Jones may have made light work of people like Rampage and Shogun, but those are the only big names...

Silva on the other hand has made light work of ALL his past 13/14 opponents besides Sonnen, which is far more impressive.

When Jones defends his title 12/13 times against good competition then we'll talk


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> IF Jones dominates Machida, then how are the comparisons not even close? Jones will clearly be better than Anderson (he already is IMO). Think about it: if Jones dominates Machida then that means he will have had 16 fights in which he dominated EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM. Not only has he not lost, he hasn't even been CHALLENGED. The same cannot be said of Anderson, and beating Machida-Rampage-Shogun-Bader handily all in the same year is much bigger of an accomplishment than what Anderson has done lately.


They are pretty close in talent of opponents with Franklin, Hendo, Sonnen, Vitor vs Shogun, Rampage, Machida. But Anderson's UFC streak is longer and full of wicked stoppages. JBJ is too early in his career for such boastful proclamations. 

Machida's best way to win this fight is to wait for JBJ to get tired. Take him down, control him, try to steal close rounds and finish him in the fourth of fifth. I don't see Jones stopping Machida on the feet. Jones doesn't hit nearly as hard as Shogun does and doesn't have the linear striking ability to land power punches on a guy like Machida. 

I'm not a Machida fan by any means but I would really love to see JBJ get served with a bad loss. Hell nothing would make me happier than for Machida to wreck him in the first. 


Especially because that will mean Shogun gets to be champ again sometime.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Jones is winning this fight. I definitely don't see Lyoto as the one to derail him.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Lyoto has more expeirence, hits harder and is technically sound.

Jones is a loudmouth, has never been truly tested and lacks self control.

iys anybody's game


----------

